
Please collapse HN comments - amiune
Can you please add an option to collapse comments. I find comments very interesting and there are so many responses to each comment that it&#x27;s difficult to find the second most voted comment
======
c17r
Hackernews Enhancement Suite
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
enhanc...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
enhancement-s/bappiabcodbpphnojdiaddhnilfnjmpm?hl=en)

Does collapse comments as well as other nifty features.

~~~
kdamken
This doesn't help on mobile, unfortunately, which is the time when I find
myself most wanting the feature : (

------
UniZero
Is there any evidence that Hacker News is even trying to improve?

i.e. - How long can an organization avoid improving itself on the basis of
reducing overall risk?

------
dang
It's coming.

~~~
Kinnard
Please release the arc code. There are people who care about arc out there . .
.

~~~
chatmasta
Have you seen this?

[https://github.com/wting/hackernews](https://github.com/wting/hackernews)

------
dsaw
In case you use firefox: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/hn-
utility-su...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/hn-utility-
suite/)

------
pdkl95
[https://greasyfork.org/en/scripts/12493-hacker-news-
folding-...](https://greasyfork.org/en/scripts/12493-hacker-news-folding-
subtrees)

I wrote a userscript that is simple and works well.

------
z1mm32m4n
I use this extension; works well enough.

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
collap...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
collapse/pdlifinplmfmoeppfooipommbdljhdmp)

One thing is that it obviously don't help on mobile.

------
eridal
On one hand, yes please.

On the other, the experience is way better lately.

Do you remember the "expired link"?

------
sidcool
Yes please do this.

------
reverend
Until they implement it, there's some Chrome addons that'll do what you want.

If you have GreaseMonkey you there's a userscript that also works the same
way; [http://userscripts-mirror.org/scripts/review/288192](http://userscripts-
mirror.org/scripts/review/288192)

------
bbcbasic
The road to Discourse is paved with well intended incremental improvements.

~~~
Grue3
The reply system of Discourse always confuses me. When I open replies to a
comment, why do I need to see these replies a second time when I scroll
further down? It's like they combined the worst parts of linear and tree-based
comments.

~~~
bbcbasic
That's the joke. Only time I have used it is on daily WTF and most WTF
discussions include some meta about how annoying Discourse is. I find it a
little annoying and prefer old fashioned forums, and I particularly like HN!

